# Testicles and neutering question



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Forgive me, I have no idea how to make this question sound...right. hahaha.
But I really am curious.

If you neuter a male young (6-7 months) the testicles are obviously still SMALL, so there really isn't any extra skin or anything. You wont notice them after neutering. BUT, if you wait longer....say 9month to a year, are the testicles that much bigger than when he is neutered a bunch of skin will just be hanging down??? I have never owned a male before, so I have no idea, but I DO know that he will eventually be neutered (no question about it) but I dont want skin just hanging there. He is 7 months old right now, and I'm planning on doing it probably in about two months or so. 

I have a male siamese cat who was neutered at 6 months, and his testicles stayed tiny. 

Thanks for any help on this embarrassing question. :blush:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They eventually shrink to like they were not there. You don't even notice them on my 9,5 year old who was cut last fall. Just checked. What is left is completely covered in hair and like a little loose skin. you can't see it very little


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> They eventually shrink to like they were not there. You don't even notice them on my 9,5 year old who was cut last fall. Just checked. What is left is completely covered in hair and like a little loose skin. you can't see it very little


Phew, thank god. Makes me feel better about waiting now! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes the skin will shrink away. But it will "hang" there for a while, however, your dog is longhaired so I doubt you'd notice it either way


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was neutered at 10 months, within about a month the empty sac had shrunk enough to not be noticeable 

If it bugs you some vets will take away the extra skin while doing the neuter, it's a little more healing but it'll be gone right away

If it really really bugs you, buy the fake testicles from them to insert in their place! (I wish I was kidding)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Neuticles! :rofl:


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

My dog's best (canine) friend, Jake, was neutered at fifteen months. I'm not sure exactly how long it took, but it wasn't more than a few months before everything had shrunk down to where you'd never know he was born with them to begin with (well other than having other normal parts of male anatomy). Just a smooth patch of fur now.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Shade said:


> If it really really bugs you, buy the fake testicles from them to insert in their place! (I wish I was kidding)


WHAT!!!! Doggie testicle implants?? Now I've heard everything


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That's not a bad idea! You get the male look, but that male isn't able to reproduce. IMO, I'd wait to neuter. Let the dog get the benefit of the hormones to fully develop the male characteristics. I didn't neuter my previous male until he was about 5.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> WHAT!!!! Doggie testicle implants?? Now I've heard everything


Yep. Neuticles.
Neuticles.com


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Yep. Neuticles.
> Neuticles.com


Bahahahahaha, don't tell Bear, he'll want them :wild:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Shade said:


> Delgado was neutered at 10 months, within about a month the empty sac had shrunk enough to not be noticeable
> 
> If it bugs you some vets will take away the extra skin while doing the neuter, it's a little more healing but it'll be gone right away
> 
> If it really really bugs you, buy the fake testicles from them to insert in their place! (I wish I was kidding)





Sunflowers said:


> Neuticles! :rofl:


Lmfao, i've heard of those. Crazy thing is, they cost $150 just to order them. Lmao! 

Thanks for the replies everyone and glad the skin does shrink down. I have no problem with waiting for a few months now, haha!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Bahahahahaha, don't tell Bear, he'll want them :wild:


:rofl:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Bahahahahaha, don't tell Bear, he'll want them :wild:


:gsdbeggin: Please get me implants!! I want to look like that dog down the road.... 
LMAO!


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

My husbands last GSD was neutered from the humane society at about a year old or so, and we had him for several years afterwards. His sac never shrunk away or completely disappeared, which I always thought odd, but assumed it wasnt removed by the vet at all. We havent decided yet what to do with the new one whom isnt yet neutered.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

gsdlover91 said:


> Forgive me, I have no idea how to make this question sound...right. hahaha.
> But I really am curious.
> 
> If you neuter a male young (6-7 months) the testicles are obviously still SMALL, so there really isn't any extra skin or anything. You wont notice them after neutering. BUT, if you wait longer....say 9month to a year, are the testicles that much bigger than when he is neutered a bunch of skin will just be hanging down??? I have never owned a male before, so I have no idea, but I DO know that he will eventually be neutered (no question about it) but I dont want skin just hanging there. He is 7 months old right now, and I'm planning on doing it probably in about two months or so.
> ...


I feel like I am talking to my mom, she does not want and hates male dogs in her home ever. You can have them cut as soon as 6 months but it takes away and adds to certain things too. Not talking about breeding either, who wants that .


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I would let a dog be of age to come into his self (if you want, no breeding) and then cut. But for some people I would say cut right away, don't know


----------

